# Announcing the new Kahr Forum @ KahrForum.com



## dascrow (Mar 28, 2011)

We are proud to announce the latest addition to our firearms network: KahrForum.com - a site dedicated to all Kahr Arms Discussions. Since this site is brand new we would love to have your support in making it a special place! Please be sure to visit (and register, it's free) today.

You can visit the site at the following URL: Kahr Arms Forum

If you would like to visit the registration page directly, visit: Register @ Kahr Forums


----------

